# How do I get my tax and superannuation back?



## SuperPants

Hi. I'm back home in the U.S. now and I want to collection my superannuation and tax refund from working in Australia. I have my superannuation bank account information and I don't want to use an agency to collect my money. I want to go directly through the Australian government. Does anyone have any experience or information about how to do this? I looked for the forms on the government website but I couldn't find it. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Wanderer

Did you try Individuals superannuation essentials and there you'll see a sub heading for temporary residents.

Click on that and it ought to take you through to claiming.

Up near the top of panel on left, there's a heading re lodging tax return and likewise that'll take you into an online return area, other headings re calculators etc. to see if you will likely get something back or have to pay some more!


----------

